# omg this really stinks!!!!!!!!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

So after I posted julies parrot we took the dogs and off to the park and grab a timmys coffee ..........so we dont even make it to the park and omg I think I broke my leg ..... hubby ......omg thinking I can hop on the bus! and we have full coverage for crying out loud !!(he is thinking im faking it )
Untill he comes to get me from the hospital and I now have a cast and crutches ....poor julie she was sobbing like crazy .
here I am waiting on the side of the road for him to return the dogs home and get the phone to call the ambulance ,those who know me know there is NO WAY I can hobble on one leg and need a few strong med to lift me ...I guess someone called the police when they saw me just screaming in pain then look and say are you OK ........no im not ok seemed like a silly question to me lol but its nice to see people in my area asking if im ok ....
I told them hubby was just taking the dogs home and going to call an ambulance if he remembers the phone lol
Oh boy what a day ....
just when I had plans this week to do a few trades grrrrrrrrrr

first thing hubby said to me how you going to do water changes and i gave him a dirty look and said arent you gonna have fun!lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

What the heck?! How did you do that D:


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol Got ttied up in the dogs leash ... well one dog went one way and the other went the other way and I got tripped up lol
I have always been afraid of this!
My arms are killing me lol from the crutches lol
So in doing dinner alain had to do the leg work ... he turned on the wrong burner and melted my chopper   ... its going to be A long few weeks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you broke your leg Blossom.

I'll come by and take your Zebras off your hands for you, so you'll have one less tank to worry about. No need to thank me.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol Eric!!!
those are the only fish Alain will willingly help take care of rolmao ...
Alain is going to clear me a path so I can wheel around on the computer chair lol but tomorrow im calling the insurance company see what they will pay for and try and get a scooter untill its healed ...
Jason is really cool and he lives in the building he will help me tue night or wed clean out and dip my saltwater stuff and at the same time we will probably do the big tanks together.
Thank god for friends ...
The worst part is I really wanted to do some trades waaaaaa now I cant even go meet anyone to trade!!!!
and them tetras would look sooo good in the planted!!!
and that 1gl with moss sounds great !.........grrrr now I cant shop this week omg !


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> lol Eric!!!
> those are the only fish Alain will willingly help take care of rolmao ...
> Alain is going to clear me a path so I can wheel around on the computer chair lol but tomorrow im calling the insurance company see what they will pay for and try and get a scooter untill its healed ...
> Jason is really cool and he lives in the building he will help me tue night or wed clean out and dip my saltwater stuff and at the same time we will probably do the big tanks together.
> ...


I will take your shrimp lol. If you really need help let me know I can take the go train down. Pat


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol ... not to worry pat I will holler if I need you lol .....
I think I can handle the tank stuff just getting julie back and forth up a hill but down the hill is scary to think about .
I could pay a stranger to pick her up but Im not into that and hubby would not be happy with that either he is funny that way .
I will call the school see if someone could bring her to the top of the hill for me lol 
Well at least it is fixable!!!


OK well if you pm me and I dont reply asap im not on the pc !
im not being rude ... going to put leg up ! gn


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

oh god... I broke a leg once... that really bites blossom. I am sending you warm thoughts of healing energy.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh dear... I'm so sorry to hear about your leg Doreen. I hope you recover quickly and I hope to see you soon. If you are up for a visit when you feel alittle better let me know.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks all ...
OMG today I have more pain in my arms then my leg if they would make the top of the crutches thinner then my arms wouldnt be bruised up .
Well this is certainly one way to get more strength without going to the gym ...lol
So I really hate pills the dr gave me pain pills and now I cant find them waaaa my arms hurt so much!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

it'll be over faster than you know it.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes but it dont feel like it when you look like this ..... and julie says im disabled now lol


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh good lord woman! What have you done to yourself now! Esssh! Keep us posted on how you are doing please and let me know when you are ready for your new fiddies! Please stay off that foot and get well soon!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol .. Im always ready lol 
you kidding i been hobbling all day and I look so awfull hobbling ROLMAO!!!
Im gonna try and hobble to get julie from school tomorrow , a practic run for when he goes to work on wed lol
This is a highlight of julie's life a pretty good *remember when*
ahhh and the last time we went to the hospital it was for her foot and when the dr asked how did that happen .... I was jumping on the bed with my best friend lol 
The dr looked at her said no more jumping on the bed then looked at me for confirmation and I said "I have told her a million times 1 at a time take turns jumping " well did i get one heck of a dirty look ...
Hey jumping on the bed is FUN lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

omg D!! BAH! can't believe you did that! is it on your tibia or fibula? my guess is Fibula based on the cast, but I can be wrong. What type of break was it? 



lol @ hubby and water changes, he really is going to have fun!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Can you see him doing it ROLMAO .....he actually cleared me a path so I could wheel the chair around and do it myself lol 
I cant see him doing tank stuff can you ....If you asked him for help doing something for him he would ignore you lol

Was my ankle not sure what the dr was saying to me because I was stuck in a noisy hallway with people letting their kids run around like its the playground grrrrr ........
when my food gave there was a big pop then omg soo much pain , no main leg break thank god ... its in the ankle somewhere you know that big lump that the name escapes me ... to think I took advanced biology lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

you mean your malleoli head (ankle bumps - you have one on each side of your ankle)? or calcaneous(heel)? Talus? navicular? cuboid? there's a lot of foot bones lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

my arms were killing me yesterday so I hobbeled around without them yesterday and now today my ankle is sore...
that will teach me ....well maybe if I can get more strength in my arms maybe I can go to the gym  ... the last time I joined I just couldnt do it no muscles to lug me around .
So maybe this leg this is a good thing afterall make me stronger!!!!

julie is home today babysitting me ... helping me dress and stuff ...she thinks its funny she is babysitting a grown up!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> my arms were killing me yesterday so I hobbeled around without them yesterday and now today my ankle is sore...
> that will teach me ....well maybe if I can get more strength in my arms maybe I can go to the gym  ... the last time I joined I just couldnt do it no muscles to lug me around .
> So maybe this leg this is a good thing afterall make me stronger!!!!
> 
> julie is home today babysitting me ... helping me dress and stuff ...she thinks its funny she is babysitting a grown up!


lol, she wont think it's so funny anymore when she has to change your diaper


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

hahahaha ............
I was thinking thats not too far down the road too!!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

good luck with the recovery....

parents will get their payback.....eventually ...adultsitting


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ty vm ...

Well stupid me !!!!
So I am such a pleco nutt and seriously need help!!!!!
for the past year everytime he posted his blue eyed long finned ....I was too late or then had no way .....
so this time cast and all with my caregiver  we made the trip , stupid bus driver on our way back didnt wait for me to sit down and sent me flying and yup hurt my ankle again ......... 
the pain was sooo bad I was up all night and cant find the pain pills(thats a lie lol I have a T3 theif )
So went to family dr today in so much pain , then he says I have to go to the hospital and get the cast off and get a new one on    
and dont take any pain pills waaaaaa
so I get to the hospital and see the dr there (after many hours)
she said blood flow is fine take some T3's and get some sleep!
all day just to be told what I knew .... Im not paying for 2 cast lol
so I took 2 T3's and am now stoned and even swore ......oh boy better go to sleep ..........
and Im not going to even look and see whats for sale , in fact should stay off PC just to be safe rolmao .
night!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> ty vm ...
> 
> Well stupid me !!!!
> So I am such a pleco nutt and seriously need help!!!!!
> ...


Night Night sleep tight .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I woke up feeling good .... must have been my friend call last night made me feel better 
So we get up ... houe is a awefull messs because I cant clean , so we decided to start in the bedroom and work our way ......we didnt even finish the bedroom and knock knock ... the door 

    the wicked witch in the east!!!!!!!!!!!!OMG my mother -in -law just shows up ,no call no warning ........FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!!!!!!!
I can hear the family news now .......That im insane!!!! and filthy ... but hubby dont clean .
out of all times it had to be now!

now I cant get in clean up mode .... im still wild grrrrr


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Just maybe the wicked witch from the west is your knight in shinning armour -- maybe, just this one time - I hope 

wishing you a speedy recovery D


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

You should have toleme you were in bad shape, I'm close by, I would have come help and got some tips at the same time...just not now I'm a lil tipsy myself, lol

recently I was on a bus and an elderly woman, had to be in her 90's came onboard. Well the driver hit the gas pedal, the woman went flying, and people stood there watching. I got frustrated, myself being generally shy and quiet spoke out. I lashed at the driver shouting and screaming that he had tossed this woman around for two stops, amazing enough she was not injured. His response was that he did not see her. Well that wasn't a good enough excuse seeing as he didn't let her have a chance to sit to begin with, he was all over the gas pedal the second she passed his seat. I can tolerate alot but not when it comes to the elderly or someone handicapped in anyway. lol, that's my rant for the night, i hope.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

that really sucks about the bus driver, same thing happened with an elderly woman on my bus a couple years back, he hit the gas, she fell and BROKE HER HIP! anyway, I was the only one who would wait for the police/ambulance and gave my report to the police and the ttc constable, needless to say that BS I was told wasn't allowed by ttc drivers, they are supposed to wait until you get to a seat if there is one... or atleast not SLAM on the gas, that driver no longer works for the ttc


you had to pay for your first cast D? you're only supposed to pay if it's a walking cast... ask for a scotch cast (hard, but don't walk on it) - it's free!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

nope jim ....not now its plaster and cant walk for 3 days for it to dry or fibreglass and you can walk in the hour .....
can you see me lifting my weigh on one leg...   

My family dr told me to get a wheelchair my insurance would pay ....lol
think the total is 180 for the fibre glass the shoe and the crutches .
Ill send the bill to the insurance company ...lol

when I went on weekend I saw a woman bigger then me get the plaster cast no crutches and no shoe (poor woman)

but no wheelchair no way ... this experiance is a good thing building some muscle so maybe finally the baby fat will just go away now finally after 7 years of luging it around grrrr    

All the busses I was on all but that 1 driver waited tilk I sat down and the one on macowan dropped me at my building intead of the stop thank god there was only 1 jerk!!!


----------

